# Lets Hear Your Best



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Lets hear your best fry recipes for grouper,snapper,trigger..


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Not really a receipe but I have 2 tips for you.

#1. Season the fish not the batter that way you can better control how much seasoning gets on your fish.

#2. Do not over cook it. Most people cook it way too long. Take it out before you think its ready, it will continue cooking for a while after you take it out.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Matt hit that right on the head.....time cookin. I rarely order fish at a resturaunt, and it seems people LOVE to overcook it.

Cook it hot, and fast, and pull it outta the grease! As soon as the meat is no longer "clear" colores like raw fish, but turns flaky and white...its done! Dont cook the rest of that moisture and tendermness right outta there!

Another thing Matt DIDN"T say was his sweet coconut breaded fried fish!

Great on espeialy spades, and sheephead!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And I have switched from Zatarans Fish Fry, to Zatarans Chicken Fry. Less heavy breading with less cornmeal in it, and everybody seems to like it better!


----------

